# Immortals From the makers of 300



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7VdONYkKFmQ[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome!


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2011)

TARSEEEEEEEEEEEEM

This looks good but _The Fall_ will forever be my favorite.  I'm really hoping this one is more than a beefed-up _300_, honestly, because.. that's kinda what it feels like at the moment.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks alright, I wasn't a big fan of 300 though.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2011)

Only one of the producers is working on this too, though.  Luckily.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2011)

Koi said:


> TARSEEEEEEEEEEEEM
> 
> This looks good but _The Fall_ will forever be my favorite.  *I'm really hoping this one is more than a beefed-up 300*, honestly, because.. that's kinda what it feels like at the moment.



I dont see how that could be a bad thing


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2011)

It's not, necessarily.. except that 300 has already been made.  When it comes to Tarsem, I love his blend of visuals and the original storytelling he uses because his overall style is unique, and distinctive because of it.  I don't want to feel like I'm just watching a more mature 300, is all.  I want to feel like I'm watching a Tarsem film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

At first I thought this was a movie based on those Immortals that the 300 fought. I was like,  why?

Then I saw a bunch of gods flying around blowin' shit up and I was like, !

Hopefully this is actually good. Don't want another Clash of the Titans.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 28, 2011)

Makers of 300? Pass. These modern war epics are never good. Clash of the Titans anyone? The kinda looks like 300 but with super powers.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2011)

it looks good , i have no idea about the plot though, which bothers me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

It might be good though. I don't trust it either.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Makers of 300? Pass. These modern war epics are never good. Clash of the Titans anyone? The kinda looks like 300 but with super powers.



Clash Sucked

But 300 was Distilled win, i see no reason for the skepticism

[on that note Troy & Kingdom of Heaven Were awesome too]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

There's always room for failure. Nothing's guaranteed.


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's always room for failure. Nothing's guaranteed.



Life called. It wants its motto back.

In related news, I will be checking out this movie. I think this will be Henry Cavill's last film for the year before he starts up on Man of Steel. 

Also, Freida Pinto.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll keep it in mind as a hopeful movie prospect. I always liked these types of movies based on mythology and stuff.

But if it's anything like CotT...


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll keep it in mind as a hopeful movie prospect. I always liked these types of movies based on mythology and stuff.
> 
> But if it's anything like CotT...



I was so damn pumped up to see CotT, only to get let down so hard last year when watching it that it was ridiculous. I'm one of those people who like to keep track of the production of a film from start to finish. However from what I ultimately found out, a lot of the film was redone within the last 3-4 months before the it came out. And I'm not just talking about the 3D conversion either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

I kind of expected that one to be bad though based on all the giant scorpions in the early trailers. But I wasn't really prepared for how terrible it was.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 28, 2011)

Was hoping it was about the squad from 300 with writing from Frank Miller. 

But since its Tarsem, I'm far more optimistic. 
It looks like a visual mix of 300 and Hero (yay), with some Kingdom of Heaven esque speech writing/delivery (eh).

Should be good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

With titties.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

It seems to lack Tarsem's visual appeal tbh, just looks like a 300 clone.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I kind of expected that one to be bad though based on all the giant scorpions in the early trailers. But I wasn't really prepared for how terrible it was.



The Medusa Scene and the Kraken were cool thogh at least they got that right


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Medusa Scene and the Kraken were cool thogh at least they got that right



I thought Black Pegasus was badass too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2011)

Detective said:


> I thought Black Pegasus was badass too.



Flying horses are by default bad ass


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

I keep replaying the last part....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

At the point when they used the Medusa head I was already in a trauma-induced cinema coma.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 7, 2011)

*The immortals.*

*"Eons after the Gods won their mythic struggle against the Titans, a new evil threatens the land. Mad with power, King Hyperion (Mickey Rourke) has declared war against humanity. Amassing a bloodthirsty army of soldiers disfigured by his own hand, Hyperion has scorched Greece in search of the legendary Epirus Bow, a weapon of unimaginable power forged in the heavens by Ares. Only he who possesses this bow can unleash the Titans, who have been imprisoned deep within the walls of Mount Tartaros since the dawn of time and thirst for revenge. In the king's hands, the bow would rain destruction upon mankind and annihilate the Gods. But ancient law dictates the Gods must not intervene in man's conflict. They remain powerless to stop Hyperion...until a peasant named Theseus (Henry Cavill) comes forth as their only hope. Secretly chosen by Zeus, Theseus must save his people from Hyperion and his hordes"*

Directed by Tarsem Singh. With Henry Cavill, Mickey Rourke, John Hurt, Freida Pinto


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm 90% sure there's a thread on this, but who cares! 


The 300 with super powers. Looks kinda all right.


----------



## BVB (Aug 8, 2011)

awesome. :ho


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 8, 2011)

Quite frankly, after seeing this freakin' trailer before EVERY SINGLE SUMMER MOVIE (Pirates, Thor, X-men, Transformers, Green Lantern, Captain America, geezus christ, enough already!) I've gone to this year (aside from Winnie the Pooh, but no surprise there), I've lost most interest in seeing it. It looked mostly just "so-so" to me (a few of the action shots were kind of cheesy, and the lead just doesn't have that Maximus/Leonidas/etc. badass-ness to him especially with his voice), so overkill advertising does not help. Maybe the trailer-fatigue will wear off from me by the time the movie arrives, but I dunno.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 8, 2011)

^

Funny.

I've went to all those movies and I've only seen the trailer twice.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2011)

I see the future, and it is filled with OBD threads


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 29, 2011)

Getting tired of stories where your average human joe goes on rampage and rapes gods...

Shit's getting old and believing gods wouldn't just obliterate them only goes so far


----------



## mali (Aug 29, 2011)

Titans+300=Immortals.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Release the SPARTA!!!!!


----------



## Psychic (Sep 12, 2011)

Its about time Henry Cavill got a starring movie role. When I saw him in the Tudors I was like, this guy belongs on the big screen. I was so right.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2011)

The word "meh" has never been more justified.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 18, 2011)

Coming out 11/11/11

Wonder if they are trying to indirectly tie it into the epicness of skyrim


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

THIS LOOKS SO SHITTY.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

It's gonna totally rock your world.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

Is it Rated R?  Is Isabel Lucas going to get naked?  Nudity/Strong Sexual Content?  Even though I am not that interested in this film... they can still get me to the theater if the answer is 'yes' to some of those questions.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

God that looks like a shit sandwhich

honestly it looks like the hobo's version of 300

god I'm just pissed from watching the trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

What about Mickey Rourke's Donnie Darko armor?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

This movie will be so epic.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

At least it doesn't have Anne Hathaway in it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Indeed. Then it'd be ugly.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 19, 2011)

Give the bitch a break, already.

On topic, I'll probably check this out. Not expecting it to be too compelling, though.  Just a typical 300-esque action flick.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 19, 2011)

This movie looks sickkkk!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Solon Solute said:


> Give the bitch a break, already.
> 
> On topic, I'll probably check this out. Not expecting it to be too compelling, though.  Just a typical 300-esque action flick.






I hope this movie is good myself. I won't say anything bad about it.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 25, 2011)

*The Immortals*

From the Producers of 300 comes the brand new epic movie.



> Theseus is a mortal man chosen by Zeus to lead the fight against the ruthless King Hyperion, who is on a rampage across Greece to obtain a weapon that can destroy humanity.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5DdowcQq4U1[/YOUTUBE]





*I am taking my gf to a free screening of this movie tomorrow.  I am wondering if anyone has done this through Screening Exchange?  Im wondering how strict they are with this whole phone and camera deals.  I don't have a car and I do carry my phone and camera with me at all times.   So Im wondering if they can just hold the phone for you or something outside while you watch the movie.*


----------



## Glued (Oct 25, 2011)

Prettyboy Zeus, EPIC FAIL!!!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

Please Don't let the 1st R-Rated Greek Mythology film suck so hard it makes that Clash of The Titans Remake look like an Oscar Contender.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

Strong candidate for worst film of the year.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for that ray of sunshine Rukia... next time I feel the need to be depressed I'll give you a call.

lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Strong candidate for worst film of the year.



that new adam sandler movie already won that, theirs no way any movie will sink that low.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> that new adam sandler movie already won that, theirs no way any movie will sink that low.




Good point.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> that new adam sandler movie already won that, theirs no way any movie will sink that low.



I don't know about that ~Gesy~ there's all ways the chance that the next film out the gate will be even shittier than the last one just take Dimension Films Hellraiser IX it was so bad it made The Twilight films Oscar Contenders... And I hate Twilight with a Wrath reserved only for Raisen Bread.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

We already have a thread about this

why must we have three threads about this shitty movie


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

Misery loves company? So whose going win the "I posted the End on Youtube Contest
1st"?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Shitty movie?

You mean epic movie.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 26, 2011)

Im watching the Free Screening today.  That is if they let me in with my camera phone and camera lol


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Im watching the Free Screening today.  That is if they let me in with my camera phone and camera lol



They usually have bins outside of the theater room. Everyone has to do it because they check you with a metal detector.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 26, 2011)

So went inside and just to troll.  I brought everything I wasn't suppose to.  I mean what could I do leave all my stuff at work? Pshh.   

Anyways they didnt even wand us or pat us down.  The entire movie was on 3D so they just assumed you'd be stupid to record it.  

So action wise this movie delivered.  However, story wise it sucked bad.  I think they are creating a part 2 which kinda took away from the movie.

But let's talk about the incredible 3D action.  First of all henry cavill as an action star was cool.  He's no Gerard Butler and his hype scene certainly didn't bring anything to the table as far as comparing it to Leonidas.  Although the scene when he hypes up his crew was awesome.  

The Gods.  I mean really??!?!?  Models!?!?  However, they more than made up for it in their action scenes vs the Titans.  Holy shit it was like every Mortal Combat Finisher.  The gods got busay in the movie.

Overall this movie...........not worth 3D prices.  I mean if you're going to say 300 and then this movie.  Then 300 wins I mean THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!

Also the virgin oracle in this movie naked.....Nice the zoom on her butt cheeks nice fat p--y

Good Drinking game in this movie.  Take a shot for every head bash, decapitation, mutilation, and you'll certainly get way way drunk.   You're better off waiting for this movie on Blu Ray.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 26, 2011)

you had me at mortal kombat fatalities; i need to see a mindless hollywood movie for the holiday


----------



## Shadow (Oct 27, 2011)

This would certainly fit the script.  Think 2nd Punisher movie as far as deaths go along except its in 3D so you might be going OHHH as most of the audience did during the Gods Entrance to the Battle Scene which was :GAR awesome.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 27, 2011)

so basically its as close as we will ever get to a God of War film... Fffuck-- PASS
goes back and playes God of War III instead.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope it doesn't spawn some douchey phrase like 300 did.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 27, 2011)

Every over the top film post 300 needs a hammed up speech by the lead character.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually when you watch the trailers.  The part where he makes his speech about being Immortal and the men clapping their swords to their shield was his big hoorah speech.   You take away the awesome Background music and it wasn't hype at all.  Although it did look good.

Now that I look at it yes this was as close as you're going to get to a God of War Film especially the GORE the Gods did on the Titans during their battle.  I mean there was like multiple Kratos and Scorpion finishers lol.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 12, 2011)

THIS this is how Clash of the FUCKING Titans should have been

One of many scene I loved in the film and there are alot.

(Mild - Major Spoilers)


*Spoiler*: __ 





[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guqMFTCeEhI[/Youtube]


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2011)

Those are meant to be the Titans?


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 13, 2011)

Agreed with Vault. I haven't seen this but something's not right. Everyone looks so thin and lean. Where's my 100ft tall titans?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 13, 2011)

This is the directors interpretation of Greek Mythology remember this is the same Director that gave us The Cell and The Fall. The Director flat out said that at Comicon that he was more interested in a visual narrative than a story narrative. Hey at least the guy is being honest unlike George Lucas.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 13, 2011)

A little more style then substance. a little poor acting from oracle and a little bit of plot rushing (it's an epic movie you can stretch to 150 minutes if you have to. would have helped with character progression) 

but still was a entertaining movie. I rate it as a cheap matinee viewing. (not worth opening night but a must see on the big screen)


----------



## Xion (Nov 13, 2011)

Saw this last night in 3D. 

However my eye sight sucks (need contacts >_>) and with the darkness of the 3D that didn't help me see anything much.

Also was not sober.

Yay.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 13, 2011)

There was no need for 3D (seldom ever is these days). But the movie was pretty cool. The action was really awesome, the story is what you expect. However the best thing about this movie was the amazing ass on Freda Pinto.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 14, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> This is the directors interpretation of Greek Mythology remember this is the same Director that gave us The Cell and The Fall. The Director flat out said that at Comicon that he was more interested in a visual narrative than a story narrative. Hey at least the guy is being honest unlike George Lucas.



I guess so. But normal size (not to mention skinny) titans just don't sit well with me. But that's just my opinion. Might watch it anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2011)

My review is finally finished and up. It can be located in my sig.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with MartialHorror and HugeGuy about the script narrative of the film or lack their of but really were we really expecting any mind blowing story by Tarsem. No. Tarsem Singh is a visual junkie thats how he tells stories The Cell and The Fall are great examples of this as is Immortals.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I agree with MartialHorror and HugeGuy about the script narrative of the film or lack their of but really were we really expecting any mind blowing story by Tarsem. No. Tarsem Singh is a visual junkie thats how he tells stories The Cell and The Fall are great examples of this as is Immortals.



The thing is, Tarsem appears to be trying to 'tell a story' instead of just bombarding us with visuals. Plus, as I said, I felt more crazy visuals would've given the film a needed edge.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 14, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> THIS this is how Clash of the FUCKING Titans should have been
> 
> One of many scene I loved in the film and there are alot.
> 
> ...



No, what 'Clash of Titans' should have been was Travis Beacham's original script and not the condensed rewrites that fucking  _BUTCHERED_ his excellent screenplay. To even try to say 'Immortals' is what 'Clash of the Titans' should have been is fucking absurd-- not to mention the poor representation of Greek history, which is absolutely laughable.


----------



## Vice (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds about as terrible as 300 was.


----------

